# Stock CM7 kernel available without ROM?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So it seems like most people are LOVING Layher's stock kernel with recent CM7 releases. Is this available stand-alone? I've been running OMFGB lately and would like to try that kernel on OMFGB but I haven't seen just the kernel available anywhere and I lack the ability to extract it.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here, its a very solid kernel. It would be nice to flash the kernel only, not the whole ROM. 
I haven't seen it anywhere. Anyone else? 
Sent by the Tbolt


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Im gonna make kernel that is basically the stock cm-kernel with BFS and additional governors....i could also post the stock cm kernel, too.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

If you did a nandroid before you flashed the custom kernel you are running now go into recovery>backup and restore>advanced> somewhere in there you can just restore the kernel.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone upped this on XDA somewhere. Can't remember who though. I upped it to my dropbox. It's the kernel from the .4 release. Works fine. I tried it.

http://db.tt/8ymf1XQ


----------

